# How Hard Is It To Wreck Your Hot Water Heater



## happyboy (Jun 21, 2007)

I de-winterized my plumbing and filled my Hot water heater. However I didn't purge my hot water lines before I turned on the heater. It still seems to make hot water. However, would doing things this way this leave a huge air gap in the hot water tank leading to element failure, or is the element low enough in the tank so that it would still be submerged even if it were only, lets say, 3/4 full?


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Did you turn off the hot water heater and let it cool before you purged the line. Either way, you will know very soon wether there is damage or not.
Good luck.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

3/4 full is more then enought to keep the element safe.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, I think it's fine. I'm not really understanding from your post what the condition is you think may have caused a problem. You state that you filled the hot water tank. If so, you're good.

If by "purging the lines" you mean getting the air out of the lines running from the heater to the faucets, that wouldn't matter, as it doesn't really affect the level of water in the tank.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

The element is very low in the tank....dont ask me how I know







You only need a little water to submerge the element as long as its not on so long you boil it away the element should be ok...dont ask me how I know this.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

There is supposed to be "bubble" in the hot water heater to allow for expansion. Manuel tell how to reset it if you trip the over pressure valve and take all the air out.

Scott


----------

